# So timmyjg6 got busted. Its cool 1 night in jail, plus i met a few friends.



## Timmyjg6 (Jun 26, 2008)

OK let me just tell you step by step on what happened when i got busted growing marijuana.....

THE Start......
I guess we should start with why i got busted, it all started with this crazy toenail fungus i was dating. We were living in my apt where i grow. So one day i am tired of her crazy toes at my house and devise a plan to break up with her without her going nuts "Like she has before", you see we had bin dating for  about 2 yrs on and off i guess, and every time we broke up she would break all my sh** and do some stupid stuff. So i thought, man how am i going to pull this one off. So during the span of a few weeks i did nothing around the house and ignored her. Utile one day she says wy don't we just break up if you really don't care. So i said OK, bye. So she leaves and goes to Austin where her dad lives and i pack up all her fungus and change the locks. She comes back a few days l8r thinking we will be good and i tel her you broke up with me and i don't want to see you again. Its for the better.. So she cusses me out and threatens to call the cops that i am growing if i don't date her, and i tell her i have a child and i am a good person why would you do that! So she storms off with her sh** and leaves.

That is pretty much the last time we spoke about a week or 2 ago..

Edited by Smokinmom- please read rules regarding profanity.  Thanks.


----------



## KGB30 (Jun 26, 2008)

Bro that B is going to get what is coming to her. Carma . That really sucks bro I am so sorry for you.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jun 26, 2008)

So its Monday and i work a normal day and its getting close to 5pm so i gather my things and clock out and head home. I pull into my complex on my bike and get off. I start walking to my front door when i notice there is someone walking behind me. I just think its my new neighbor that had moved in the week before that i have not met yet. So i thought i would kinda wait up and say high and introduce myself. So i open my door and set down my keys and helmet. As i turn the 1 guy turns into 3 guys and they walks to my door and one in the front says Timmy! And i say yes, how can i help y'all. The guy in the front pulls out his bag and tells me that we need to talk. Thin almost immediately he picks his nose up to show that he smells something and i guess he smells pot growing "you cant smell it i promise" and they just walk into my place and say something to me and make me sign a piece of paper, i read it but had no idea what it said "i was sooooo nervous but kept cool". They tell me they had an anonimis tip that i am growing and i tell them yes i am and show them the plants. So they sit me down and start asking me all types of questions and start gathering all my parifinilia... Thin one asks me to follow him outside and he places me in cuffs and sets me down on the pavement. He calls a cop to come pick me up and as soon as he arrives they tell me thanks for cooperating and throws me in the cop car.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 26, 2008)

wait were they undercovers or what? mann that sucks i bet you could fight it or just take the stoopid misdmr charge... goodluck with all the **, crazy girlfreinds suck dont they..


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jun 26, 2008)

OK so i am placed in the custody of this cop. Its a good 25 min drive to the station so we start to chat. He pulls my record and sees it's clean. And he asks so you were growing a fkn weed and going to jail. How toenail ridiculous is that. he says.. And i say, yeah i know. He tells me, if they would have called me i would have just lit them on fire and left. I don't believe in sending people to jail for a freaking weed.. And i say i agree, "he must have bin one of those cop hippies" he was just saying how much it sucked and he felt bad for me. He said just don't let them cute detectives scare you. So thin we pull up at the station and he lets me out and we walk to the jailers desk to check me in.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jun 26, 2008)

So the officer checks me in, takes my wallet, and places me in this holding cell. I wait in this cell for about 7 hrs before anything happiness. In that span of 7 hrs  about 7-8 people get thrown in with me. 1 old hippy guy that was driving a stolen car "pretty impressed with my charge", 2 teenagers that were cought blazzin "We talked for a wile, helped pass time", 1 Buff *** whit dude "pretty cool, told me how to sell drugs", 2 Mexican dudes that were cought trying to break into a car "had jokes, and were pretty cool, he actually had a few plants going outside and i gave him a few pointers on how to get fkn trees", and a few drunks that pissed of the buff white dude so the white dude took of his shirt and almost beat the drunks to sh**. Was funny as hell... So yeah i got placed into the holding cell around 6 and around 1am they started taking us 4 at a time to take fingerprints and pictures. And thin placed us in the drunk tank because all the cells were full...


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 26, 2008)

More More More


Im so frikkin nosey :rofl:



> 1 old hippy guy



Cheeky git.


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jun 26, 2008)

*A real bummer Timmy, but dont leave it there, I'm hanging on every word. * :hubba:


----------



## tcooper1 (Jun 26, 2008)

So do you have a card?Can you bet the fungus up   jk.....I dont understand hateful people...I dont understand women going crazy like that....I am 46 and I in my younger days would have never done some thing like that to another person....Like KGB30 say...Karma...What goes around comes around...she will get hers....she has some very bad Karma coming to her...wouldnt want to be her.
I am sorry for your trouble and I hope it all works out for you
have a great day and stay safe


----------



## slowmo77 (Jun 26, 2008)

come on man your killin me. what happens next?


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jun 26, 2008)

Ok so i am thrown in the drunk tank with about 11 people. This room was tiny and made completely out of ceamint. There are 4 benches enough room for 4 people to sleep. And when we get in there there are no open spots. So i just sit on the cold a** grown and rest my back on the wall and try and rest my eyes. Its kinda hard when theres crack heads and drunks making noise. But eventually i pass out for about an hr when i am woken up by the jailer ad told to come with her. They tell me that they forgot to check me in or something. So while we are walking i ask if i can have my phone call yet and they say no. They finish checking me in and i notice it is around 4:30am and throw me back in the drunk tank where my spot is stolen. O well, guess ill stand. So i stand and talk to the 2 teens that got cought blazzin and i just teach them how to grow hydro with my spare time. And around 8am everyone starts getting called to talk to the judge, But me... Not sure why but they just wouldn't let me. Also around 9 the county buss shows up and picks up a few people and they go to county. That when i ask, can you put me in a cell... They say no, thin i ask one of the OK looking jailer chicks with a little flirting and she says OK. And i am like thanx cute. She blushes... So thin i get a bunk, YES!!!!


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jun 26, 2008)

You sure you werent in a houston jail on monday!!!



			
				HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> More More More
> 
> 
> Im so frikkin nosey :rofl:
> ...


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 26, 2008)

Bunk Melissa, not bonk.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jun 26, 2008)

Trust me, *Karma* really dose suck..... Ill make sure of it!



			
				tcooper1 said:
			
		

> So do you have a card?Can you bet the fungus up   jk.....I dont understand hateful people...I dont understand women going crazy like that....I am 46 and I in my younger days would have never done some thing like that to another person....Like KGB30 say...Karma...What goes around comes around...she will get hers....she has some very bad Karma coming to her...wouldnt want to be her.
> I am sorry for your trouble and I hope it all works out for you
> have a great day and stay safe


----------



## tcooper1 (Jun 26, 2008)

So we are all hanging...what happen after you got finger printed?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 26, 2008)

M.O.B. all i gotta say...


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jun 26, 2008)

OK so its now around 9am and i get placed in a cell. And in this cell are 4 beds, i really call them beds but pieces of steel. Also there is a box phone on the wall. It took me and this other dude about 20min just to figure it out. But he finally gets it to work. You've got to place your head up against it and hold a button when you hear a ding you've got to hit 0 thin you'll here a dial tone thin you can call. But thing is you can only call land lines that say they are OK to call... But it took me a little wile to figure this out. Plus i have such bad memory i can only remember a few numbers.... Hmmm, i know my ex's... So i try calling her to snuggle that hottie out while i am in jail but fuk it says i cant call it.... So i thin try my moms cell and it says no also, until the dude says you can only call land lines.. And i am like, damit i don't know any one with a land line but my Grama and i really don't want to call her. But what other choices do i have right! So i hit up my grama and tell her i was cought with a lil pot and asked her to call my mom and id call back. So i wait about 30min and i call her back. She tells me that she called a bondsman and they said that they have yet to set a bind or charge me with anything but when there is a bond that they will be down there in a flash.... "wooo what a relief" So now i can sleep good, i lay down and take a nap when i am woken up by the dude that busted me. He asks me to follow him. So i get my knees up and follow him to this interrogation room.


----------



## tcooper1 (Jun 26, 2008)

ts420 what is M.O.B mean?


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 26, 2008)

Watch the language guys.


----------



## tcooper1 (Jun 26, 2008)

Sm I am not trying to be nasty or anything...really i just wondering so I dont make the same mistake.....what bad words  are we useing?Is it the ....can we not do that? just making sure I follow the rules....I know no cussing... is that considerd cussing?

*Timmy- anything that gets sensored by *** is not an acceptible word here, it's really quite simple.*


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jun 26, 2008)

Sorry mom


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 26, 2008)

TC Money Over toenail fungus.. not true in some cases but for me i got trust issues...
edit my B smokinmom he asked...

*I suggest you watch your language here as well.  Click on link to the forum rules in my signature.*


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jun 26, 2008)

instead of calling her " a B***"... use "that bent woman".... , right Ma? 

now... where's my pipe... I love hearing these stories


----------



## tcooper1 (Jun 26, 2008)

O.ts...I am sorry that too many girls have hurt you ...I try and think how sorry I feel for those kind of girls and I say girls cuz a real woman would not act like that ...a real woman would just walk away and lick her wounds.....not be a --- and call the leos...
have a great dat and be safe


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jun 26, 2008)

OK so detective mike, so he likes to be called brings me into a room and sits me down. He tells me thank you for cooperating and tells me there are ways of getting the charges dropped, and i ask o ya! He says, tell me hew you know that is selling or growing and they will let me go. I tell them, i am sorry i have no idea hew sells or grows. And he tells me than how do i get my weed? i tel him, i walk around at stores and ask people that look like they smoke and buy usually an oz. I told him that i only smoke at night before i go to bed and just a bowl. So that ozz usually last for a month or so. He says well OK.. And he gives me his card. He tells me that they will be sending my plants to the lab to be dried and waid and thin they will contact me with the charges. He said it might be a month or so. He also says that he will be holding onto my phone and i can get it l8r on. I say ok. So he walks me to this door hands me a bag of all my stuff and pushes me out. I say can i go, and he said just leave. So i say can i use the phone to get a ride and he says no and closes the door. So i say hell yeah, i am out baby! So as i walk and put my belt and shoes on i look around and have no clue where i am. I just start walking in a random direction. after about 15-20 min of walking i find a chicken place and a hair styling place. I walk into the hair place and ask to borrow the phone. I call my mom and shes so excited that im out and i tell her to pick me up at the chicken place. I walk over to the chicken place and order a Crap load of chicken, fries, a big drink, and 2 rolls and grub before i get picked up...


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jun 26, 2008)

So i get home and look around my APT it is trashed..... They took everything and left hydroton everywhere along with ripped and broken temp guags. But somehow they left 2 itty bitty strawberry coughs that were a few days old. Also my laptops were gone along with my digital camera... So i spent the hole day cleaning and calling all my friends and family. Also i am moving out today, back in with the folks till all of this blows down..


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jun 26, 2008)

> and they just walk into my place and say something to me and make me sign a piece of paper, i read it but had no idea what it said



Bit silly, wasn't it ? Never ... ever ... ever sign anything.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jun 26, 2008)

Yeah i regret it completely. I have trained my self to know the laws and what i have to do and dont have to do. I wish i didnot, but hay wen your being raided by the cops you cant think straight.



			
				Runbyhemp said:
			
		

> Bit silly, wasn't it ? Never ... ever ... ever sign anything.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jun 26, 2008)

Crazy how one minute your life seems like its going perfect and thin something happens and thin its all tangled up in this mess..


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jun 26, 2008)

*I hope it all works out for you Timmy. :aok: 

It just goes to show however, YOU CANNOT TRUST ANYONE!!! NO ONE SHOULD KNOW YOU GROW!!!* :hubba:


----------



## tcooper1 (Jun 26, 2008)

I am sorry you are going though this but everything has a way of working out.so stay strong and its good you moving...I would have too.
good luck and keep us up to date on whats happening with everything
have a nice day


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jun 26, 2008)

Agreed....



			
				Puffin Afatty said:
			
		

> *I hope it all works out for you Timmy. :aok:
> 
> It just goes to show however, YOU CANNOT TRUST ANYONE!!! NO ONE SHOULD KNOW YOU GROW!!!* :hubba:


----------



## KGB30 (Jun 26, 2008)

Sorry Mom!!!

She will get some carma bro don't wurry. I'll smoke a big fatty for ok bro.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks guys. I really apreciat the support.



			
				tcooper1 said:
			
		

> I am sorry you are going though this but everything has a way of working out.so stay strong and its good you moving...I would have too.
> good luck and keep us up to date on whats happening with everything
> have a nice day


----------



## KGB30 (Jun 26, 2008)

Let us know if you need help ok bro .


----------



## slowmo77 (Jun 26, 2008)

man it could be a long time before the labs get that stuff done and ready for you to be charged with it.. what sucks is when it is done they will come arrest you again, like it just happened. or thats what they done to me, good job not being a snitch.. snitches and ditches a perfect fit.  i tell you what go plant a bunch of plants in your ex's backyard then wait a few days and call them on her.. then you get your charges dropped and she gets hers. thats my kinda karma, revenge is the sweetest joy next to getting ........... if you know any tupac lyrics then you know the rest.  good luck dude i hate to hear that your going thru it. i've been there.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Jun 26, 2008)

that sucks, Timmy....

I advise you to not grow for a while (fer sure not at parents' place now)... although, you could throw something outdoors... and just go collect it later on and hopefully u'd have something....


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Jun 26, 2008)

*I dont mean it to be a sexist thing, I mean a Lady growing would face the exact same threat from Her man, should they argue  
folks use all kinds of weapons against each other in times of anger :angrywife:  :hitchair:

and not to diminish you issues, but I have heard this story at least a hundred times.  Folks always seem to resort to bringing in LEO when a split occurs.  It's such a shame to have to live in the glass house sometimes* :hubba:


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks guys and i kinda want to get off the charts. I plan on getting a dif car and laying low at my parents.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jun 26, 2008)

So what happined with you bro?



			
				slowmo77 said:
			
		

> man it could be a long time before the labs get that stuff done and ready for you to be charged with it.. what sucks is when it is done they will come arrest you again, like it just happened. or thats what they done to me, good job not being a snitch.. snitches and ditches a perfect fit.  i tell you what go plant a bunch of plants in your ex's backyard then wait a few days and call them on her.. then you get your charges dropped and she gets hers. thats my kinda karma, revenge is the sweetest joy next to getting ........... if you know any tupac lyrics then you know the rest.  good luck dude i hate to hear that your going thru it. i've been there.


----------



## slowmo77 (Jun 26, 2008)

i went to prison. but i've been out on bond for 2 years on a few other charges. so far i haven't heard anything about the last charges. and i hope i never do.. they got me with stolen car parts and after i got out on bond they came got me again for the same charges. i didn't know the parts were hot. i paid full price had i of known they were hot i would have asked for a deal on the price. but like i said its been two years so i don't know whats going to happen with that one. i've been staying out of trouble now for a year. laying low, i moved, changed cars, started staying at home. now nothing is in my name no mail comes for me where i live. i work and get paid cash, i live off the grid. mostly because i have had a lot of trouble with the man in the past so i feel safer staying off the grid. good luck man. if you need anything don't be affraid to ask.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jun 26, 2008)

Dang bro, that sucks. But an idea...


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jun 26, 2008)

lol..what a dumb *beep* i'd be gettin her taken care of real quick.i wish i could send my sister down there for ya. my ex wife is one of them girls that'll break stuff and go crazy like that,but she needs me to watch our kids while shes at work so i'm not worried bout her tryin any crazy *beep* like that.
not only that,but she already knows what would come if she did.
but anyways,all in all,it sounded like the average night in jail.ya know what you do if they tell you to snitch..you make up a name of a person and them your not sure where they live cuz they always meet you somewhere.then you can use that against em if they dont lower or drop your charges.cuz i mean,you told em a name. 
dude i was so heart broken when i seen you post that you got busted.your strawberry cough plant was like one of them best lookin plants i've seen in a while.i was also wonderin why theyre gonna weigh your plants..why would it matter how much weight they had on em..its manufacturing and/or possession of marijuana (or at least up here) are the laws different in texas? you'd think they'd be more leanient in texas since its right by the border of mexico and you already know theyre catchin people with pounds and keys everyday.i'd definitly be gettin a good lawyor for this mess.its a first offence for you.i got cought up in an enbezzlment,and just because it was my first offence,i got the charges dismissed upon me paying it off through a diversion program. i think an embezzlment charge is normally a charge that can land ya in prison for 10 yrs up here,i think growing only lands ya a couple yrs up here (unless of youre growin hundreds of plants)
i think since its your first offence, with a good lawyor..you could easilly get these charges either dropped,or reduced to the bare minimum.i definitly dont see you doing anymore time in jail...probably probation is bout it.i'll bet you were so ready to toke by the time you got outta there. so did they already have the plants outta there when you arrived,or did they do that after they hauled you away in the leo car?also,did you have any connects phone #'s in your cell?  another thing i'd do if i were you,is when you get all of this taken care of,have your address on you license be your moms address,that way they have no way of trackin you down and investigating you after you get all this taken care of. ever since i had my license i've always had my moms address on it..i was told to do this by an old hippie dude i know.  alright,this message is kinda long,time to push the post button =) hit me back bro,nice to see youre out. -peace


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jun 26, 2008)

p.s.
didnt you just get them new seedlings started...what a *beep*


----------



## CasualGrower (Jun 26, 2008)

Well they did leave the 2 seedlings LOL....  Go get them in the woods asap.  Let Mother Nature take care of them.... no sense in having the goon squad come back and finding them adding more charges.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jun 26, 2008)

Ya man definitely sucks, But hay fjk it right. I am going to still push forward. And if i am staying at my folks place ill have the money rolling in for a great lawyer. Cant wait to find something to dismiss this charge. And yeah i have my address at my pops house always have always will. And no moor leases with my name god dammit. But thanks for the kind works bro. Iv bin waiting for your rant. Knew you'd have my back .LOL But some moor fluffy buns i just heard about. One of my so called best friends is sleeping with that crazy *nail fungus*... ewwww man i h8 people that claim to be your friends.


----------



## snuggles (Jun 26, 2008)

The part that made me so angry was the part that says she will call the cops if you don't date her. I had my ex do something similar, problem was I don't grow in my house LOL, she ended up gettiing arrested for DUI (which I just got arrested for too LOL). Anyways what is up with these people, "go out with me or I call the cops". Gee, show a little pride and dignity. Plus wouldn't they rather just find someone that wants to be with them, you know live a happy life with someone who is going to be there for you....If you have to threaten someone to go out with them what does that say about them? Pathetic IMO, get some pride and move on people.

And Timmy I was fired up yesterday, no need to get her back with plants....just send her a photo of your son every week...good luck. It sucks but you will be OK, I think you already caught a break, plus you work and have a child, and no priors. But now you must be safe and careful at all times. Once you get arrested once the second can't be far and then the third...it has a way of building up after a while. Meaning you got you're first real charge and you have to live with it. LEO will also run your plates every now and again and see what you were arrested for and BAM. So be safe and keep those positive thoughts coming.

PS:
Smoking mom has used up all her soap to wash out your guys mouths in this thread....we will be taking up a charity drive to help her afford some more soap LOL.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jun 26, 2008)

O ya bro, i know... And looks like ill be taking everything out of my name.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jun 26, 2008)

LOL, iv tookin care of them.


			
				CasualGrower said:
			
		

> Well they did leave the 2 seedlings LOL....  Go get them in the woods asap.  Let Mother Nature take care of them.... no sense in having the goon squad come back and finding them adding more charges.


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jun 26, 2008)

whatever you do,express to that lawyor that you dont want these charges to stick.and yea bro,when/if you get pulled over,they'll be all on your *beep*
i cant believe your boy seen what she did to you and decided to start messin with her. thats why to be totally honest with ya,when frowing..i dont mess with anybody besides my weedman..thats it.you just cant trust anybody these days..its kinda sad.i have alot of people i'd love to hit up and see whats up with em...but i just dont trust anybody anymore. (i've had a so called friend do the same thing to me when i broke up with one of my ex's)but yea,so are you gonna just take a break from growin or are you gonna try to see if you can get them babies out and finished on time?


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jun 26, 2008)

ya know,i was just standin here cookin my roman noodles and...did they show you a search warrant b-4 going into your house? if not,then i think this would be grounds for a dismissal


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 26, 2008)

snuggles said:
			
		

> PS:
> Smoking mom has used up all her soap to wash out your guys mouths in this thread....we will be taking up a charity drive to help her afford some more soap LOL.


 
Man I'm tellin ya.  :spit: 

Seriously, we pride ourselves on keeping MP clean.  Some cooperation would be nice.  No more foul language or I'll just delete the whole dang thing.


----------



## snuggles (Jun 26, 2008)

But what did he sign?


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 26, 2008)

His soul to MJ


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jun 26, 2008)

lol,ive never seen a forum so worried about swear words (i love this place to death but come on...) we're all (or should be) adults in here,as if you've never heard someone cuss b-4..i think as long as i replace a swear word  with "*beep*"  or "****"i should have no worrys of being kicked off the forum or have any messages from a mod telling me to  not swear.if theres a filter for it,then whats the big deal?


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 26, 2008)

Aurora_Indicas_Dad said:
			
		

> lol,ive never seen a forum so worried about swear words (i love this place to death but come on...) we're all (or should be) adults in here,as if you've never heard someone cuss b-4..i think as long as i replace a swear word with "*beep*" or "****"i should have no worrys of being kicked off the forum or have any messages from a mod telling me to not swear.if theres a filter for it,then whats the big deal?


 
Just doing my job and following the rules that have been set up.  Plus I am bored today and don't have anything to do but give you guys grief.


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jun 26, 2008)

lol,how do i apply for the job?


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jun 26, 2008)

i think this thread is the perfect example of why we should get our chat board back


----------



## Neo drives a geo (Jun 26, 2008)

Dude, Hate to be the buzz kill here, but when she said she was going to call Johnny law why on earth did you not dispose of the evidence?  Dude, no weed, no jail time.  A little common sense and precaution could of saved you a whole lot of time and heartache.


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Jun 26, 2008)

forgive me for putting my info here but i just wanted  you to know that I kow exactly what will happen next from very intimate knowledge.

1. They took your phone for a reason. The phone will be cloned before returned and monitored/RECORDED until formal charges are pressed and even during the trial(if there is one). I suggest strongly you get a new phone, through a new carrier, but keep your original phone active just dont use it, or use it and NEVER mention cannibis in any way shape or form.. Its probably a sealed warrent which you wont find out about until you go to court, might explain the length of time it took to get you processed (thanks to our beloved Patriot Act this can actualy take place.....F$^&(#). Everything you say and do is fair game from this point on.

2. your computer hard drive will also be cloned. Though they may do a very basic search of its contents, forensic technology is quite expensive and the cost is usually not incurred unless they get a wiff of a distribution conspiracy.

because of the laws in texas and the cost of prosecution of cultivation crimes unless they get some wiff of being able to take down a criminal conspiricy or distribution they usually do the bare minimum. 

first offense, and depending on the weight and number of plants your charges will likely be reduced to a simple possesion charge or if you elect jury trial probably dismissed.

you willbe fine....sorry that this incident has happened to you.

I am not a lawyer and can offer no legal advice. My experince comes from my forensics background in technology. I have done alot of work throughout the south including texas within the judicial system..

Disclaimer***** I AM NOT A COP, OR LAW ENFORCEMENT OR AFFILIATED WITH ANY LAW ENFORCEMENT AGENCY*** I OPERATE A COMPUTER FORENSICS AND TECHNICAL CONSULTING FIRM***WE MOSTLY DEAL WITH THE LEGAL INDUSTRY AND THEREFORE SEE THES TYPES OF PROSECUTIONS FIRSTHAND......


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jun 26, 2008)

i beg to differ,have you seen his strawberry cough plant? how the heck could he dispose of that monster? he probably didnt think she'd actually snitch....dont worry though..i can tell what kinda person timmy is..and i think he'll have the situation taken care of..hes a samrt dude,just got dealt some bad luck is all.


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jun 26, 2008)

they got your computer?!


----------



## Neo drives a geo (Jun 26, 2008)

Bad luck is right.  But, there is always a way to dispose of it.  If it meant keeping me out of jail, chopping down a beautiful 6 footer would be a no brainer.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jun 26, 2008)

im really not sure


			
				snuggles said:
			
		

> But what did he sign?


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jun 26, 2008)

Man people talk alot. Dosent mean i am going to kill my own babys, Id ned proof she was going to do it.





			
				Neo drives a geo said:
			
		

> Dude, Hate to be the buzz kill here, but when she said she was going to call Johnny law why on earth did you not dispose of the evidence?  Dude, no weed, no jail time.  A little common sense and precaution could of saved you a whole lot of time and heartache.


----------



## Neo drives a geo (Jun 26, 2008)

Well, you got it.


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jun 26, 2008)

well...now its time for her to get it =) so they got your computer bro?


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks bro, but i already know this all. For 1 i canceled my phone as soon as i got home. Already got a prepaid one to replace. And im glad you stoped to help educate. Any moor info would be apreciated...



			
				New_2_Chronic said:
			
		

> forgive me for putting my info here but i just wanted  you to know that I kow exactly what will happen next from very intimate knowledge.
> 
> 1. They took your phone for a reason. The phone will be cloned before returned and monitored/RECORDED until formal charges are pressed and even during the trial(if there is one). I suggest strongly you get a new phone, through a new carrier, but keep your original phone active just dont use it, or use it and NEVER mention cannibis in any way shape or form.. Its probably a sealed warrent which you wont find out about until you go to court, might explain the length of time it took to get you processed (thanks to our beloved Patriot Act this can actualy take place.....F$^&(#). Everything you say and do is fair game from this point on.
> 
> ...


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jun 26, 2008)

Yeah bro, both of them..





			
				Aurora_Indicas_Dad said:
			
		

> they got your computer?!


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jun 26, 2008)

Just like i saiud before, i had no idea she would do it





			
				Neo drives a geo said:
			
		

> Bad luck is right.  But, there is always a way to dispose of it.  If it meant keeping me out of jail, chopping down a beautiful 6 footer would be a no brainer.


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jun 26, 2008)

whaaaat the *beep* do you think theyre gonna come on here and try bustin some people now? did you have it set up on your comp. so when you come to this website,your already logged on?


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jun 26, 2008)

Yeah i had firefox and all my passwords saved. But iv already went and changed all my passwords..





			
				Aurora_Indicas_Dad said:
			
		

> whaaaat the *beep* do you think theyre gonna come on here and try bustin some people now? did you have it set up on your comp. so when you come to this website,your already logged on?


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jun 26, 2008)

If any one has any suggestions for lawyers i am glad to hear. Like what should i look for in a lawyer or how do i find one....??????


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 26, 2008)

Look for a lawyer on norml.


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jun 26, 2008)

oh no *beep* i have firefox now too,it came with this modem i had to buy for this comp. anyways,so you changed your email passwords also then right?


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jun 26, 2008)

mom beat me to it,yea dude,do what she said


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jun 26, 2008)

I went to the site but i have no idea where to go from there if any one could drop me a link id be thankful.. 



			
				SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Look for a lawyer on norml.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jun 26, 2008)

O ya, changed everything....


			
				Aurora_Indicas_Dad said:
			
		

> oh no *beep* i have firefox now too,it came with this modem i had to buy for this comp. anyways,so you changed your email passwords also then right?


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 26, 2008)

http://norml.org/index.cfm?Group_ID=3445


----------



## thief (Jun 26, 2008)

this makes me think of the tv show `weeds` where they all tryed to frame whats her name  2 bad ya couldnt turn it around on her say they were hers an when ya`ll broke up she just left em `honest leo i thought she was comeing back for HER house plants.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jun 26, 2008)

Dude i cant change the past, i dated her for aver 2 years and i know her i juast did not think she would do it. Honistly thats the only person i can think that did it. But im still not 100% on it so dont jump me yet....





			
				Neo drives a geo said:
			
		

> Well, you got it.


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jun 26, 2008)

http://norml.org/index.cfm?Group_ID=4566&wtm_view=legal

go here bro


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks a bunch mom


			
				SmokinMom said:
			
		

> http://norml.org/index.cfm?Group_ID=3445


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jun 26, 2008)

Ok i love the link but which one should i pick. There are like 4 that sare from Houston. One says lifetime member should i go with him?? If anyone has any suggestions or history with this thing thin HELP. I just want to be prepared.


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jun 26, 2008)

so if they know about this forum now,we should prolly all be on our toes,just in case they try pullin some b.s.


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jun 26, 2008)

set up a free consultation with all of em..then go from there


----------



## Neo drives a geo (Jun 26, 2008)

I ain't jumping on nobody.  I ain't mad at you.  I just don't see why anyone would take that risk over getting rid of a plant.  Would it of been so bad i leo came over and you showed them the spot where the plant had been?  You would be upset that you lost your plant, but you lost them anyways.  And you said this girl has a record of DESTROYING all your stuff.  why is it hard to believe that she'd snitch?


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jun 26, 2008)

Well actually no. They prob cant do anything but read. And most already think there are some onhere. But the server is in a dif country so they cant do anything....



			
				Aurora_Indicas_Dad said:
			
		

> so if they know about this forum now,we should prolly all be on our toes,just in case they try pullin some b.s.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 26, 2008)

Pondering the shoulda, coulda, woulda's aren't gonna help matters now.  I am sure timmy realizes this now. 

Let's get back on track now, thanks.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jun 26, 2008)

Becouse she still loves me and my son and still trys to visit him. She might be crazy but never thoght she would do this. Its just that not alot of people know about my grow and she is the only one that would do it. But i donmt know.. You see when she said that we werent breaking up it was a previous break up. When we actually broke up she seemed to no care as much.





			
				Neo drives a geo said:
			
		

> I ain't jumping on nobody.  I ain't mad at you.  I just don't see why anyone would take that risk over getting rid of a plant.  Would it of been so bad i leo came over and you showed them the spot where the plant had been?  You would be upset that you lost your plant, but you lost them anyways.  And you said this girl has a record of DESTROYING all your stuff.  why is it hard to believe that she'd snitch?


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jun 26, 2008)

lol,i like your new signature i think it should be " dont get cought..and if you start fightin with your girl and she threaten to snitch..get the plants outta your house,a.s.a.p" =)


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jun 26, 2008)

yea dude,forget what that dudes buggin about.it wasnt your fault..you didnt know she'd do what she did.


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Jun 26, 2008)

okay let me expand a little.

you cancelled your phone (which was bad) the reason is that the warrant probably covers any phone thereafter recieved by the carrier(sprint,nextel, the warrants are usually vendor specific.. Thats why i said get a new carrier. They woud have to get a new warrant for the new carrier when/if they ever found out.

But you got a prepaid...best thing you could do...bravo.... the prepaid cellular business does not fall into the same catorgories as our other wireless carriers. Getting a warrant for a prepaid phone is damn near impossible because of the private owners respect peoples privacy more and fight to not give up the info.

now the bad news..... Your computer holds everything you have ever done on it, i dont care if you wiped it out, formatted it, reloaded it, used a data scrubber.... the data is there, and specialized data forensic tools can find it wit no problem. Every website, email, instant message, picture, and yes blogging is there for them to find. They can use any of this information gathered to prosecute and add charges to YOU, and YOU alone! 

(if anyone needs info on how the only real way to destroy your data will be please let me know.

The good news is that to call a company like mine to get involved and retrieve the information requires 40K right off the bat, and data recovery can be in the hundreds of thousands easily. This is good news to you because most law enforcement agencies dont have that type of cash laying around so they choose wisely. There is usually something additional like the guy had 200 plants in his house, or he owned several properties, or something that proves he is a bigger fish than, no offense,,, but a kid growing somw pot for personal use.

For the people on here I would say this, keep to the rules and youll be fine. The rules on this site seem to address anything that you could get busted for, like selling,, They are not looking for simple growers, they want the distribution network This site might get noticed and then attempted to be used to spark other investigations but  highly doubt it and feel they would be quickly noticed and identified...

To protect the seedbanks I would not use thier name, or at least their whole name in posts. Doc C. Nerve, and boutique would be better refrences.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 26, 2008)

keep your head up bro...
Sometimes you're flush and sometimes you're bust, and when you're up, it's never as good as it seems, and when you're down, you never think you'll be up again, but life goes on.~ Fred Jung (blow)


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jun 26, 2008)

very good points,thanks


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jun 26, 2008)

they cant tell what timmys been saying/doing if he changed his passwords though can they?


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Jun 26, 2008)

yes they can. Only up to the point that the computer was siezed. They have everything prior to that on the hard disk. retrieving it is a different story....

There are several misconceptions as to what can truly make the data unrecoverable, and what data is actually there. to put it bluntly....Everything you ever did is there......believe me.


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Jun 26, 2008)

give me 20 minutes with your computer and I could tell yu things even your momma didnt know about you.... Ive been in the tech forensics field for about 5 years now. Its amazin what you find out about people through thier computers.


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jun 26, 2008)

wow,thats crazy.its nice to have people like you on the forum.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jun 26, 2008)

Thing is about the phone, it was pay as you go and it was time to pay the day i got out and i wanted the money and did not want to pay for something i couldent use so i just callled them and told them to place it on hold.. And plese PM me on how to destroy all data. I am a pC nerd and thoght i knew.


			
				New_2_Chronic said:
			
		

> okay let me expand a little.
> 
> you cancelled your phone (which was bad) the reason is that the warrant probably covers any phone thereafter recieved by the carrier(sprint,nextel, the warrants are usually vendor specific.. Thats why i said get a new carrier. They woud have to get a new warrant for the new carrier when/if they ever found out.
> 
> ...


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jun 26, 2008)

Freakin Crazy


			
				New_2_Chronic said:
			
		

> give me 20 minutes with your computer and I could tell yu things even your momma didnt know about you.... Ive been in the tech forensics field for about 5 years now. Its amazin what you find out about people through thier computers.


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jun 26, 2008)

lol,you changed your sig. =)


----------



## New_2_Chronic (Jun 26, 2008)

i just wanted to add that te tools that I use to data recovery cost on the neighborhood of 250K so data recovery is not cheap. State officials in my experince have seldom requested full data analysis but you can bet your bottom dollar if you go federal they will pay whatever it takes....


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jun 26, 2008)

they'll pay whatever it takes of our tax dollars to bust a person growin some green....what a waste of our taxpayers $


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jun 26, 2008)

Hay any info is good info.... /thanks alot bro. You are an acet to this forum.. Bet no one could ever find out your stuff.... LOL


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jun 26, 2008)

Exactly, its ridiculous.. So any one here get a lawyer threw NORML??


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jun 26, 2008)

i havent,but it'd be the place i'd go to if i needed one.i'll bet they'd have a tendency (how ever you spell it) to be more understanding with your case.i think they pay norml to bring them clients


----------



## SmokinMom (Jun 26, 2008)

Timmyjg6 said:
			
		

> Exactly, its ridiculous.. So any one here get a lawyer threw NORML??


 
Ask snuggles, he may have.


----------



## snuggles (Jun 26, 2008)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Ask snuggles, he may have.


 
I talked to a bunch in my area. Best advice call them all tell them your story...most are up to a free consultation...pick the best in your mind. I actually ended up going with a friend of mine but I still have all these other lawyers in my phone. I still don't know what is going on with me so it is tough for me to actually know which lawyer I will be using. I made the paper but haven't been served any papers yet, haven't seen anything so I will let you know if I go with a Norml lawyer. Just make sure to get a lawyer, if he is not from norml, that knows his drug laws.

And yes data is always on your computer, deleting and changing password info isn't going to do much at all. Good luck!!


----------



## tn_toker420 (Jun 26, 2008)

[email protected] said:
			
		

> keep your head up bro...
> Sometimes you're flush and sometimes you're bust, and when you're up, it's never as good as it seems, and when you're down, you never think you'll be up again, but life goes on.~ Fred Jung (blow)


Great quote...one of my favs.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Keep your head up Timmy!


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jun 26, 2008)

Yeah i know but it will keep thim from invading my emails and what not...


----------



## KGB30 (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks Mom & sorry


----------



## KGB30 (Jun 26, 2008)

Timmyjg6 said:
			
		

> Yeah i know but it will keep thim from invading my emails and what not...


 

I don't know if you  have mj card or not bro but I go to these patient rights meeting & the lady running it is very cool I could ask if she knows a good atterney. Let me know ok.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jun 26, 2008)

Naw i dont think they have those in Texas. But sure if you know one in houston texas it would be cool..





			
				KGB30 said:
			
		

> I don't know if you  have mj card or not bro but I go to these patient rights meeting & the lady running it is very cool I could ask if she knows a good atterney. Let me know ok.


----------



## KGB30 (Jun 26, 2008)

Timmyjg6 said:
			
		

> Naw i dont think they have those in Texas. But sure if you know one in houston texas it would be cool..


 
I'll talk to her & get back to you


----------



## GuerillaGrower420 (Jun 26, 2008)

Goodluck man


----------



## tcooper1 (Jun 26, 2008)

snuggles said:
			
		

> The part that made me so angry was the part that says she will call the cops if you don't date her. I had my ex do something similar, problem was I don't grow in my house LOL, she ended up gettiing arrested for DUI (which I just got arrested for too LOL). Anyways what is up with these people, "go out with me or I call the cops". Gee, show a little pride and dignity. Plus wouldn't they rather just find someone that wants to be with them, you know live a happy life with someone who is going to be there for you....If you have to threaten someone to go out with them what does that say about them? Pathetic IMO, get some pride and move on people.
> 
> And Timmy I was fired up yesterday, no need to get her back with plants....just send her a photo of your son every week...good luck. It sucks but you will be OK, I think you already caught a break, plus you work and have a child, and no priors. But now you must be safe and careful at all times. Once you get arrested once the second can't be far and then the third...it has a way of building up after a while. Meaning you got you're first real charge and you have to live with it. LEO will also run your plates every now and again and see what you were arrested for and BAM. So be safe and keep those positive thoughts coming.
> 
> ...


 
You are so right.Snuggles   never truer words spoken.....Leo does mess with you..  but as soon as he SEES that you are a good person and a good father after awhile they will leave you alone.....
try not to worry to much...it always works out.
stay safe


----------



## KGB30 (Jun 26, 2008)

All right bro I drove over & talk to her this the name of the person you need to contact Noel Davis she stated she is handling patients rights in your area but she olnly had a name. Your directory will help you. I gave Lunette my number if she gives me a call then I'll let you know ok bro. Noel Davis knows someone as a atterney for you. I hpe thius helps..   You have help me out so I owed you one. Have a good night bro.


----------



## Neo drives a geo (Jun 26, 2008)

But seriously dude, I wasn't tryin to ruffle feathers earlier.  What you really should do is never use this account again.  Honestly.  If they have your PC then they can find out your email and go to the "Forgot password" page.  Changed the password to your Email?  Smooth sailing right?  Wrong.  All you need in most cases to get a password from an Email provider is Email Address, Birthday, and the answer to your secret question.  They start to go through your old files and find out that your pet's name is pookie.  Not too hard from there.  They are the law so getting your birthday isn't going to be too hard.  I would create another account under a secret alias.


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jun 26, 2008)

pm me if you do this,im not tryin to lose you as a bud.


----------



## Tater (Jun 26, 2008)

Another reason to never save any of your passwords in your web browser.  Sorry to hear about the bust Timmy you got my support man.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jun 27, 2008)

I had a feeling it had to do with a TOENAIL FUNGUS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## snuggles (Jun 27, 2008)

hxxp://www.toenailfungus.org/


----------



## GreenThumbBlackFinger (Jun 27, 2008)

hey timmy, i totally know how it feels to be you. i got busted sellin and it was like my perfectly normal life took a huge turn for the worst. woke up workin on a college degree and a good job, went to sleep with a felony and lots of charges. i got interrogated for 4 hours, they charged me with possession, trafficking, distribution, and paraphernalia. the best advice i could give to you would be just to keep your head up. its hard at times with the popo trying to scare you, but if you stay positive and are honest with them, they can make a lot of it go away. i had to meet with narcotics officers three times a week since january and on june 13 (friday the 13th!!!!) the prosecutor dismissed everything. keep your chin up. my heart goes out to you because i know how it feels with all this **** thrown at you all of a sudden.


----------



## Melissa (Jun 27, 2008)

*well timmy ,,glad your not letting fungus toes get you totally down again keep your chin up friend ,,you seem to have a handle on this ,,,goodluck eace:*


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jun 27, 2008)

i'd say its time to pour some peroxide on that toe fungus


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jun 27, 2008)

Thanks a bunch bro. Im looking into as of right now...



			
				KGB30 said:
			
		

> All right bro I drove over & talk to her this the name of the person you need to contact Noel Davis she stated she is handling patients rights in your area but she olnly had a name. Your directory will help you. I gave Lunette my number if she gives me a call then I'll let you know ok bro. Noel Davis knows someone as a atterney for you. I hpe thius helps..   You have help me out so I owed you one. Have a good night bro.


----------



## Thorn (Jun 27, 2008)

sorry timmy to hear of all your troubles but it sounds like your gonna be ok. You done anything with those seedlings yet?


----------



## Hick (Jun 27, 2008)

New_2_Chronic said:
			
		

> okay let me expand a little.
> 
> you cancelled your phone (which was bad) the reason is that the warrant probably covers any phone thereafter recieved by the carrier(sprint,nextel, the warrants are usually vendor specific.. Thats why i said get a new carrier. They woud have to get a new warrant for the new carrier when/if they ever found out.
> 
> ...



..."FULL" data recovery.... but the fact is "ANY" above average _techy_ can recover a vast amount of information, even from a formatted drive, 'without' any very expensive equiptment.
    I'm afraid your laptop is an open journal of your internet activity timmy.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jun 27, 2008)

Well actually if you forget your password than they will email it to you. And iv changed my email on this site and my email password. Plus, what are they going to bust me with, not growing. Talking about marijuana. Im not doing anything wrong, just talking. Ill put my full name and adress on here and i asher you nothing will happin.



			
				Neo drives a geo said:
			
		

> But seriously dude, I wasn't tryin to ruffle feathers earlier.  What you really should do is never use this account again.  Honestly.  If they have your PC then they can find out your email and go to the "Forgot password" page.  Changed the password to your Email?  Smooth sailing right?  Wrong.  All you need in most cases to get a password from an Email provider is Email Address, Birthday, and the answer to your secret question.  They start to go through your old files and find out that your pet's name is pookie.  Not too hard from there.  They are the law so getting your birthday isn't going to be too hard.  I would create another account under a secret alias.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jun 27, 2008)

Im not going anywhere!


			
				Aurora_Indicas_Dad said:
			
		

> pm me if you do this,im not tryin to lose you as a bud.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jun 27, 2008)

Thing is i wasent on that laptop most of the time. I dont have internet at my place so when i was on it wasent there.



			
				Hick said:
			
		

> ..."FULL" data recovery.... but the fact is "ANY" above average _techy_ can recover a vast amount of information, even from a formatted drive, 'without' any very expensive equiptment.
> I'm afraid your laptop is an open journal of your internet activity timmy.


----------



## snuggles (Jun 27, 2008)

Sorry bud we were just trying to get you to laugh...you can't beat yourself up over this. I know how it feels to an extent, going through my own legal issues now too. And you know you just got to realize we can all say this and that about the situation, but we aren't the cops or lawyers so just leave it at that. So just do your best to continue life as normal...it's hard but it's going to get you down more. Like I said if you need help with a lawyer I would be more than willing to do some googling for you, cover more ground you know? Plus do you know anybody in the legal system? Know any cops that you can trust, meaning any buddies in Law Enforcement? Any lawyers? Anyone at all?

Get in touch with any lawyers yet?


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jun 27, 2008)

Not as of yet, but iv e-mailed a few. And My father knows a few that hes talking to. And i am not down! I am actually in a great mood. I am moving back to my parents, in my old nayborhood and going to have some dough rolling in. No bills, hell yeah! Iv bin spending 700 a month on rent, 275 to electricity, 60 to cable and groc. So now i get all that. So i am looking for a good lawyer, and i am going to fight this!


----------



## Hick (Jun 27, 2008)

EVERYTHING that was accessed, typed in, sites visited, account information, PW, pictures, ect. ect. is available to them.  Whether you were at home or in BFE.


----------



## KGB30 (Jun 27, 2008)

Timmyjg6 said:
			
		

> Thanks a bunch bro. Im looking into as of right now...


 
Lunette is a good person she fights for patients rights & doesn't even smoke. If she calls me with the number I'll get back to you with it. I know it is to be in trouble been there done it too many times but God always managed to have someone to help me and help me grow up. I thanks God I had so many good people who took time out of there busy life just to help & be a good role model for.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jun 27, 2008)

What i ment was, i was not on that computer mos of the time...


			
				Hick said:
			
		

> EVERYTHING that was accessed, typed in, sites visited, account information, PW, pictures, ect. ect. is available to them.  Whether you were at home or in BFE.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jun 27, 2008)

I found this guy threw NORML, he looks pretty good. Im going to have a consultaton with him in a few days.


			
				KGB30 said:
			
		

> Lunette is a good person she fights for patients rights & doesn't even smoke. If she calls me with the number I'll get back to you with it. I know it is to be in trouble been there done it too many times but God always managed to have someone to help me and help me grow up. I thanks God I had so many good people who took time out of there busy life just to help & be a good role model for.


----------



## Tater (Jun 27, 2008)

New_2_Chronic said:
			
		

> okay let me expand a little.
> 
> 
> now the bad news..... Your computer holds everything you have ever done on it, i dont care if you wiped it out, formatted it, reloaded it, used a data scrubber.... the data is there, and specialized data forensic tools can find it wit no problem. Every website, email, instant message, picture, and yes blogging is there for them to find. They can use any of this information gathered to prosecute and add charges to YOU, and YOU alone!
> ...



That isn't completely true.  If you run linux you can always use 
hxxp://dban.sourceforge.net/ 

Theoretically there is still a possibility to retrieve the data but it is so small and the cost would be so astronomical that for the purpose of this discussion it would be safe to say that data recovery from the disc would be impossible.  This program even has the ability to meet and exceed DoD specifications for data destruction.  The only other step to ensure complete destruction of the data is to complete destroy the medium that its been stored on.

Out of curiosity what data retrivial tools are you using that cost 250k?  An SPM can be had for as little as 15000.


----------



## Neo drives a geo (Jun 27, 2008)

Beg to differ my friend.  Conspiracy.  Especially since you have such a recent charge.  But hey, that's your thing.



			
				Timmyjg6 said:
			
		

> Well actually if you forget your password than they will email it to you. And iv changed my email on this site and my email password. Plus, what are they going to bust me with, not growing. Talking about marijuana. Im not doing anything wrong, just talking. Ill put my full name and adress on here and i asher you nothing will happin.


----------



## smokeytheherb (Jun 28, 2009)

Even taking a magnet to your hard drives wouldn't work?  Good luck with your case Timmy, I'm hoping for the best.


----------



## mrkingford (Jun 28, 2009)

Timmyjg6;

Bummer man, wish you did'nt sign that paper.
You should request a copy of it right away and review it with an attorney.
Possibly there is something in there you can use to benefit you.
I do realize that getting rushed by cops can be frightening but that's what they count on.
Also, your aware YOU can call the D.A. YOURSELF and speak with them about charges and even a plea deal .
I don't consider MJ a harmful drug like coke or crack or herion, if you were to know of a dealer of one of those you could walk on your charges for giving that info.
I'm my opinion, that's NOT snitching as it's bad for the community and everyone.
Good luck and peace to you.


----------



## slowmo77 (Jun 28, 2009)

a snitch is a snitch regardless of who you rat on! if your scared of jail you better not break the law. jmo

 also timmy only got 6 months in jail. he should be out soon this is a fairly old thread.


----------



## mrkingford (Jun 28, 2009)

I disagree with "a snitch is a snitch" thing.
If you knew i man was molesting a child, would you tell the cops ?
And don't say...." that's different " .
Where excatly is the line ?


----------



## slowmo77 (Jun 28, 2009)

ya i would but not to save my own ??? you should do it because its the right thing not because your a chicken ????coward. don't do the crime if you can't do the time.

the cops use people like that, the ones who save up little gems like that till they get bust to use as a get out of jail free card. screw that make the cops do their jobs and don't be a snitch.

i have very strong feelings on this topic, i spent time in prison because a coward couldn't handle jail so he snitched on me and i got to take his place.


----------



## mrkingford (Jun 28, 2009)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> ya i would but not to save my own ***. you should do it because its the right thing not because your a chicken **** coward. don't do the crime if you can't do the time.
> 
> the cops use people like that, the ones who save up little gems like that till they get bust to use as a get out of jail free card. screw that make the cops do their jobs and don't be a snitch.
> 
> i have very strong feelings on this topic, i spent time in prison because a coward couldn't handle jail so he snitched on me and i got to take his place.


 

:holysheep:   well your a stand up guy. MANY MANY people i defended snitched and got deals, however there were those few like you that did there time and kept their mouth shut.
In my former line of work, that's just another tool.    :hubba:


----------



## UKgirl420 (Jun 28, 2009)

timmy is out :48:

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=43895


----------



## dman1234 (Jun 28, 2009)

6 months really ?
wow!!!!
when will ppl wake up


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jun 28, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> timmy is out




The jail/lockup/porridge/bird/closet?

I have seen him re introduce himself, freedom must taste sweet.

eace:


----------



## mrkingford (Jun 28, 2009)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> 6 months really ?
> wow!!!!
> when will ppl wake up


 
Seems like a lot but again we don't know all the circumstances.     

Could have been his 2nd or more offence?


----------



## dman1234 (Jun 28, 2009)

he was clean


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jun 28, 2009)

No it was my first offense and yes i am free. But i have 4 years of probation now to worry about..


----------



## PencilHead (Jun 29, 2009)

mrkingford said:
			
		

> Timmyjg6;
> 
> Bummer man, wish you did'nt sign that paper.
> You should request a copy of it right away and review it with an attorney.
> ...


 
This is straight-up bad advice.  Does the term REVENGE mean anything?  Last thing I want on my butte is some pissed off crank freak.  And, no, no one on this forum is crazy enough or tough enough to wait it out on some derranged chem head.  But, hey, JMHO.

Also, do not poke at vicious pitbulls through the fence with a stick.  Here again, JMO.


----------



## mrkingford (Jun 29, 2009)

PencilHead said:
			
		

> This is straight-up bad advice. Does the term REVENGE mean anything? Last thing I want on my butte is some pissed off crank freak. And, no, no one on this forum is crazy enough or tough enough to wait it out on some derranged chem head. But, hey, JMHO.


 

To each their own.
Have you ever been in prison ?
I never have but i know PLENTY who have.
When it's ACTUALLY a REALITY that you'll lose your wife,job,house,and most important your freedom, some choose to make that choice.
I'm not saying it's the stand up thing to do, just an option.
But i guess the best thing to do is completly know how much time you'll do and can you live with it BEFORE committing crime. 
If you'll only get probation for 10 plants but jail for 11 or more, be prepared to acccept your fate if you choose to grow 11 or more.


----------



## cuy103 (Jun 29, 2009)

That was actually a cool story to read.  It was like reading a  good book that I couldn't put down.  

But it sounds like you played it smooth by *cooperating*.  You cooperated with the LEO and they were nice and just let you go with minimal charges!


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Jun 29, 2009)

Wow what a shame....  hope all works out...   stay safe...   and my ....'s are not curses... LOL


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jun 29, 2009)

Thanks guys... I just have to say yeah it sucvkewd to have everything stripped from me but it took that to teach my about some things of life. NBot just family but about relationships money and how you treat the ones you love. ?Youve got to be good for the ones that need you. Your life affects moor than yourself. Just think about that..


----------



## Lemmongrass (Jun 29, 2009)

The highest point in arguments between my lady and i is when we talk about chopping the plants if we cant fix the problem. its a mutual thing that would happen before i left the house. We both understand.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jun 29, 2009)

DON'T DO THE CRIME IF YOU CAN'T DO THE TIME!!
THE ONLY GOOD SNITCH IS A DEAD ONE,, PERIOD

DONE TIME YES SNITCH SET ME UP BEFORE I GO BACK WILL DESTROY ANYONE THAT SNITCHES ON ME, PERIOD....

As for a child molester will bury them in the woods if give a chance.


----------



## Six (Jun 29, 2009)

Its hard to beleive that the last 10 minutes that i spent reading this thread was actually over 6 months of your life man...hard turn of luck there...what a trip...well i hope things take a turn for the better for you...and for future reference, dont trust anyone...or get a medical mj card...:hubba: 

People tend to be a selfish race and they will use any "tool" necessary to get off easy or even to exact revenge...its a sad day when you hate your own race...


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jun 30, 2009)

Thanks bro, i just have to say.. Be careful yall. Take the small rules carefully and don't be stupid if any dout that you have messed up and told someone or someone found out than do what will hurt you. Chop em up and start over new somewhere else..


----------



## BushyKush420 (Jan 5, 2012)

sooooo sad timmy!!!

 when are you coming back??


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Jan 5, 2012)

Holy crap batman jimmyjg6 got busted 2 years since
***.
T4


----------



## BushyKush420 (Jan 5, 2012)

Time4Plan-B said:
			
		

> Holy crap batman jimmyjg6 got busted 2 years since
> ***.
> T4



ya i read thru the whole thread.. crazy stuff..


----------



## hero4u2b (Jan 6, 2012)

They did what they call a knock and talk. Trying to get you to admit the crime and or to look, or better yet, smell out "probable cause"to call a Judge and get a warrent.. What you signed I would bet is a waiver and permisson from you and allow them to search They didnt have probable cause with just your ex telling some detective, they hear so much crap from mad exs it is crazy everything from accusing them to being child molesters to drug trafficers I know a police officer can be intimidating and knowing your doing something that is illegal it is easy to say ok I give up, so to speak. lol but. Never let a police officer in your home unless hes got a warrent. If you ever get read the mirranda rights always keep your mouth shut and if I said anything it would have been that the MJ I was growing was for me and medical use.I am sure if you didnt let them in the would have got a warrent but that might have given you time to start chopping and flushing.


----------



## BushyKush420 (Jan 6, 2012)

hero4u2b said:
			
		

> They did what they call a knock and talk. Trying to get you to admit the crime and or to look, or better yet, smell out "probable cause"to call a Judge and get a warrent.. What you signed I would bet is a waiver and permisson from you and allow them to search They didnt have probable cause with just your ex telling some detective, they hear so much crap from mad exs it is crazy everything from accusing them to being child molesters to drug trafficers I know a police officer can be intimidating and knowing your doing something that is illegal it is easy to say ok I give up, so to speak. lol but. Never let a police officer in your home unless hes got a warrent. If you ever get read the mirranda rights always keep your mouth shut and if I said anything it would have been that the MJ I was growing was for me and medical use.I am sure if you didnt let them in the would have got a warrent but that might have given you time to start chopping and flushing.



yea timmy's best bet and what he should have done, was when the cops asked for him to sign something, should have never signed it if he didn't understand it. and kindly tell the cops that I'll have to contact my laywer about this document and get back to you. and ask if thats all.

 and IF they would have knocked on the door. you never let them in. You ALWAYS step outside your door, while grabbing a key, and locking the door behind you. continue the convo outside your door (so no claims of smelling odors of mentioned plant).. and most importantly never sign anything, that you don't understand.  

_*Hope we all learned something from this unfortunate event.. *_


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Jan 8, 2012)

I'm still here... Bin staying out of trouble.


----------



## BushyKush420 (Jan 8, 2012)

Timmyjg6 said:
			
		

> I'm still here... Bin staying out of trouble.



hey timmy! lol, been a long time!! and thats good.. how much more probation you got?


----------



## SmokinMom (Jan 8, 2012)

Hey timmy, did ya get any interesting mail?


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Jan 9, 2012)

Did you get violated in the pen
Lol
Only jesting with ya Timmyg6f
T4


----------



## bigsmokie (Jan 12, 2012)

There is no such as thing being too cautious.... ever


----------

